# Monitor Has Lines On It



## RyaZa (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey,

What it is, after I reformatted and reinstalled Windows XP today, I changed the screen resolution to 1024 x 768 (from 800 x 600). Anyway, now it has loads of thin black lines moving across the screen now. This is hurting my eyes and now giving me a headache after 5 minuts. What I don't get though is that before I reinstalled Windows XP my resolution was always at 1024 x 768 and it was perfect, I don't understand how it can go wrong now :normal: 

Any help on this matter would be appreciated


----------



## redlover (Jan 25, 2007)

*Have you tried to Change the Refresh Rate?*

First off, make sure your video card is working properly. Go to Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware Tab, Device Manager and make sure that the Device Adapter and Monitor Icons are not showing a Yellow Exclamation Point or Red X. If all looks fine, then proceed to the next paragraph. 

Have you tried changing the refresh rates on both the monitor AND on the Windows XP OS? How to get to your monitor refresh settings varies on monitor manufacturer but to get to it on Windows XP is pretty straightforward. Here is how to do it:

1. From your desktop, right click an empty area on the desktop
2. Select Properties
3. Click the Settings tab
4. Click Advanced tab
5. Click Properties in the Monitor area to check device status
6. If ok, cancel out and change the refresh rate to what you want it to be
(Mine is at 75Hz)
7. If changed, click apply then OK
8. Click on the Adapter tab
9. Click Properties in the Adapter Type area to check device status 
10. If ok, cancel out then click the LIST ALL MODES Button
11. Make sure the Resolution is selected to the desired setting along with
True Color and whatever Hertz setting was on the Monitor.

Be sure that every setting is the same or else a potential conflict could occur.


Hope this helps! :wave:


----------



## RyaZa (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi.

Nope, the Device Adapter and Monitor Icons arn't showing any yellow exclamation marks or red X's.

I've just tried to go into the monitor properties, however its not letting me select "properties" in the monitor tab, as the screenshot will show.

Can you please tell me what is the next step to solving this weird problem?

Screenshot:


----------



## redlover (Jan 25, 2007)

OK, did you check your Physical monitor settings by using the menu options on your monitor and see what the Refresh Rate is set at? I am assuming that you have a CRT and not a LCD monitor. The next step is to go to the default video drivers by going to safe mode as it seems that XP is being unkind to you. Reboot your computer and after the POST/BIOS sequence, hit F8 to enter Safe Mode then select standard Safe Mode. When you get to your desktop, you should be using the default video drivers. Do you still get the black lines running across the screen at this point?


----------



## RyaZa (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey. I just installed some drivers from the Packard Bell (my computers' manufactor) website, and the screen is now perfect.

I appreciate the time you took to help me 

Ryan.


----------



## redlover (Jan 25, 2007)

*I just thought of something*

It occured to me that you said that you reformatted your hard drive and re-installed Windows XP on your system. That means that you erased your Monitor "Driver" as well. Most monitors come with a form of specialized driver on a floppy (if old monitor) or on a CD Disk. That is why that your screenshot showed Default Monitor instead of Plug and Play Monitor like mine or LG L194WT(Digital) Monitor like my wife's. Look around for the disk so that Windows XP properly detects your monitor. If you can't find it, go to the manufacturer's website and download it if still available.

Hope this helps!:wave:


----------



## redlover (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess downloading the drivers did the trick  Glad you got it all worked out!


----------



## RyaZa (Mar 21, 2006)

Me too.

Cheers


----------

